# /

## admin

,   :  

> ,   , , , , , , ,    .            .         .     100       .           .     .       !     .  - ,    ,    -     .      ,       .     .       ,  .     ,    ,         .      , ,   .  -Ȼ

----------


## 111

- 25,08,2013  14-30  80 
   . 
- 28.08.2013  16-30  80      
+38067-1748088
+38093-2570209

----------


## Strela

/ ! 
   .  "" -    07:00  22:00. 
     (  )  .   -  -.
    -  5       . 
   : 
(098) 021-64-04 /  
(093) 782-33-20 / life:) 
(095) 24-79-248 /  
(068) 302-85-89 / djuice

----------

